# Hello from Perth. WA



## Nash (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and looking forward to learn heaps from you and have fun in the same time. BTW, I already know some of you guys from soundonline forum.

Hobby: o/~ composing soundtracks for Film /TV and Games. I have never done any major project yet, but I do have some music demos. If you like to check it out www.soundclick.com/nashsoundstudios 

Tools: Korg TS, Mac G5, Cubase SX3, EWQLSO sound libraries, Reason 3 and Korg onboard sounds.

Cheers! o-[][]-o

Nash


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Nash, welcome to V.I. o-[][]-o


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 17, 2007)

Learning lots and having fun is what this forum is all about! Welcome to VI Nash - enjoy! /\~O


----------



## Nash (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks you guys! :D


----------



## Lui Ma (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

Are you Nash, Are your the one I meet in SOL from Australia ? I am "luima" (Now "Lui Ma")

I am very glad to find you also here, I hope, be you or not the same person or not, to have more contact with you on here. ( Oh yes !!!, just have seen your photo in your web page and I know that it is you) I always loved your songs and your comments.

Kind Regards o-[][]-o 
Luis


----------



## Nash (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Lui Ma!!!

I can’t remember when I was last time in this forum unfortunately, I do check EW forum from time to time and will do here as well. I was very busy and didn’t have much time. Thank you for nice comments, yes I am the one from EW forums!!!

I will talk to you later :mrgreen:


----------



## nikolas (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Nash!

hey Lui-Ma!

Welcome guys! (right.... I'm the one who should be welcomed here )


----------

